# Krill Oil



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone try krill oil for bipolar?


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I've had krill oil but not for bipolar (mum made me try it for my skin but I didn't notice any difference there... Not that I would, since I pick at my skin anyway). I only had the one little jar thingy of it though.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

I have bipolar and have been taking fish oil for years. It hasn't helped.


----------



## fructosa (Dec 24, 2012)

It is sooo good for you. It isnt a remedy or cure, but take it anyway.

Omega3's = brain food for reals!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

billyho said:


> Anyone try krill oil for bipolar?


Leave the krill for the whales, why do humans think they have the right to plunder every natural resource! :twak


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol @ buying krill oil when fish oil will provide DHA and EPA at a fraction of the cost and do the same thing.
Anyway, fish oil is a good general health supplement that everyone should be taking (unless you eat copious amounts of fish), bipolar or not.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Lol @ buying krill oil when fish oil will provide DHA and EPA at a fraction of the cost and do the same thing.
> Anyway, fish oil is a good general health supplement that everyone should be taking (unless you eat copious amounts of fish), bipolar or not.


Actually, krill oil has been studied for both osteoarthritis and rheumatoid arthritis with good results which is my main reason for trialing it at the moment. Was hoping someone actually had some experience with krill for bipolar as i have tried multiple fish oils and my body cannot tolerate them. So, i apologize if i was not specific enough in my first post, but I am looking for *experience* with krill oil.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Lol @ buying krill oil when fish oil will provide DHA and EPA at a fraction of the cost and do the same thing.
> Anyway, fish oil is a good general health supplement that everyone should be taking (unless you eat copious amounts of fish), bipolar or not.


Yes but most especially low quality of fish oil will contain some amount of mercury. In krill oil the krill are so small they don't contain any mercury so its more safe to take krill oil.


----------



## zunismoke (Aug 16, 2014)

I started takinf Krill oil for osteoarthritis(works great for that). I am Bipolar and after about a year na 1/2 or so I noticed that the manics that usually come on about once a year were not happening any more. after almost 4 years of Krill oil I can say that it does help my Bipolar.


----------

